# Forum issues - SQL errors - too many connections



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone else having issues with the forum?

I'm getting SQL errors when loading pages, pages taking ages to load causing me to make multiple duplicate posts.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes it started last night happened a couple of times today

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Was happening alot to me Saturday morning, no probs ever since.
Hoggy.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Page loading on auto guide sometimes takes a long time since yesterday. Also had an SQL error. 








Twice now!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes SQL errors have returned.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

There is definitely a serious problem

The forum hosting can be broken down into several elements.

The presentation layer - (for want of a better descriptive) is what the user connects to. i.e. Web server
The application layer - handles requests from the presentation layer and requests data from the database using SQL (sub query language)
The database - this contains all the data (threads and posts etc) and provides the data requested by the presentation layer.

The error is a mySQL connection error which appears to be related to the number of requests the database layer can respond to. This is either because something is not functioning correctly on the back end database or could be because someone is doing something to cause a high number of requests to the back end possibly maliciously like some sort of SQL DOS attack.

Either way, a ticket needs raising with the hosting company.........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just hit me and locked me out for a while. I've reported it a few minutes ago and got a reply back that it's a network wide issue affecting more than this forum but they are on the case.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sort of thing you get when there's a concerted sql injection attempt made. I reckon they will just weather it.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

unlikely to be SQL injection type attack as these are commonly used to read or delete data 
Thinking about it, its more likely to have been a load balancer issuer with sticking sessions.

Google "inurl index.php id="

It will list urls that contain the string "index.php id="

Go to one of the pages then manipulate the url as follows
Add an apostrophe to the end of a url that matches and see what the database returns :twisted: 

Its a good starting point if you want to find out if you database is vulnerable to SQL injection.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

uv101, I know you're trying to help but you're telling me like I don't own a web site development and hosting company. 8) 
A site doesn't need to be vulnerable to sql injection, the sheer volume of traffic incoming can still overload the hosts ability to respond to normal traffic. Some days I get one of my web server bombarded with sql login attempts, even though I deleted the 'sa' account (it's an MSSQL server).

The usual solution of to block all IP addresses from China.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fair enough 

Wasn't suggesting otherwise 8)


----------



## Daniel_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Happens on this forum and all the other ones that tyreforums.co.uk buy and then run, normally at the same time as well.

So doubt it will ever be fixed lol..


----------

